

Ken Thompson 1984: Reflections on Trusting Trust [pdf] - jstanley
http://www.ece.cmu.edu/~ganger/712.fall02/papers/p761-thompson.pdf

======
peterhajas
Fantastic paper, one of my favorites in computer science. I recommend all
programmers read this.

Succinct, to the point, and brilliant.

